# Brightness & Contrast Problem



## go4saket (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello Friends!

I am using a Viewsonic VX922 LCD monitor. As I keep my brightness to '0' and contrast to '45' so as to save my eyes, every photo I edit in my computer actually turns out to be very bright and contrasty when viewed on any other computer.

What should be the right setting of my LCD's brightness and contrast, I mean is there any particular number where I should set them both.

One of my friend asked me to calibrate my monitor or bring it to the right setting but trust me, that got me to the worst setting possible as every color and brightness contrast level got messed.

So, is there anything that I can do about it.

Thank you.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 2, 2009)

go4saket said:


> Hello Friends!
> 
> I am using a Viewsonic VX922 LCD monitor. As I keep my brightness to '0' and contrast to '45' so as to save my eyes, every photo I edit in my computer actually turns out to be very bright and contrasty when viewed on any other computer.
> 
> ...



Calibration is the key.  Calibration lets you see the true image.  Calibration means Hardware calibration like the Spyder3 or Huey or one of the other hardware calibration devices.  

Otherwise you are just correcting an image to make it look like you want it and not everyone wants to see the image the way you want it.  Thus the different views on different computers.  

You have to decide, do you want to see it the way you like it or do you want to see the image in it's true colors.


----------

